# Speachless, Confused, overwhelmed to tears!



## psygardelic (May 24, 2005)

Ok... I want all of you who where involved in this to CONFESS!!!! There is no way this could have just been a coincidence so I'm going to get at least one of you crazy suicide bombers to fess up and tell me who the ring leader of this operation is.. Dont play dumb with me.. You know EXACTLY what I am talking about!!!!!

I wish I could get my digicam to work.. If I do, and I get a confession about who the ring leader is/was then I will try and post a picture.

but to the point, I cried.. no joke. i was moved, seriously moved that all you people would think about me and do what was done. If it was just simply a coincidence than I am in utter awe but this had to be planned out.

For awhile there it seemed sorta like life was spinning out of control in circles of misfortune but slowly, step by step things started to fall into place... then Boom, Once, Twice, Three times the bomber.. I've been bombed three times and considered myself to be at the peak of my life.. And I take off for work, in a similiar fashion as I did the other day, check out my mail box.. and this? THIS?!! *THIS!!!!?* 
I am speachless.. I am simply speachless. There is no way that I can even begin to explain how touched I am... to see so many familiar names and have my heart fill with warmth.. I've done NOTHING to deserve such kindness and such friends.. God bless you all.. Thank you so much.

i simply do not know what else I could possibly say that would come close to truely expressing how BLESSED I feel right now..


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2005)

You gotta love those sneaky LLGs. Sounds like a great hit on a BOTL needing a little TLC. Enjoy them, and don't look a gift Ape in the mouth (or something like that)


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

WE NEED PICTURES :c Or at least a description of what it was. Congrats Psy, we all know you have been going through some rough times, and in the midst of all of that, you were still orchestrating (sp?) FAHFAN contests and this yet to be unveiled scheme between you and BigDirtyFoot that will supposedly "change CS forever". No idea what that one is, but I can't wait to see. Thanks for all you do here, I can't speak for everyone else but the emotion you put into your posts...well lets just say I get a lot from reading your posts, both smiles and heartwarming, mushy stuff.

Enjoy, and tell us what the hell you got, or else :gn


----------



## psygardelic (May 24, 2005)

dannyboy said:


> WE NEED PICTURES :c Or at least a description of what it was. Congrats Psy, we all know you have been going through some rough times, and in the midst of all of that, you were still orchestrating (sp?) FAHFAN contests and this yet to be unveiled scheme between you and BigDirtyFoot that will supposedly "change CS forever". No idea what that one is, but I can't wait to see. Thanks for all you do here, I can't speak for everyone else but the emotion you put into your posts...well lets just say I get a lot from reading your posts, both smiles and heartwarming, mushy stuff.
> 
> Enjoy, and tell us what the hell you got, or else :gn


OH MY GOD, I HAVE TO TAKE A PICTURE OF THIS!!! THERES SIMPLY NO WAY TO DESCRIBE THE INTENSITY OF THIS.. I CAN ONLY POLITELY ASK, NO... BEG!!!, THAT NO ONE BOMB ME AGAIN!!! THIS IS SIMPLY TOO MUCH..

I think that was about the only time that I would ever feel it nessessary to type in all caps. I'm going to do what I can to get a picture..


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Im glad that you enjoyed the smokes man, if I had a little more time I could have stuck a few more in mine. I felt like the 4 or 5 smokes I sent wasnt enough especially for someone like you. No intents on bringing the emotions out in ya, but you deserve everything in the packages man. As for who did this. If he wishes to come forth and say it I will leave that up to him.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

If you have gotten mine already describe the sticks to me and I'll tell you what you got from me.


----------



## psygardelic (May 24, 2005)

Frank, Anita.. That is the CUTEST Card that I have ever seen!! Thank you both so much!!! My wife and I both were in complete awe.. I love that ADORABLE LITTLE RP Fire.. Its awesomely sized!!! I gotta get a picture. I simply GOTTA!!!

Please, if those who contributed will fess up it will be easier for me to give credit where credit is due.. Theres just so many of you.. god.. i'm embarrassed about this bomb, I feel so undeserving!!! God bless all of you...


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

This is the reason I will always be at heart and home with CS. The family mentality you receive from here is of no other outside your true family.


----------



## psygardelic (May 24, 2005)

It would be a near impossible task to type the names of all the cigars.. Theres gotta be something that I can do to pay back to the community. If there was ever ANYTHING that inspired me to start writing cigar reviews again, this would surely be it..

DannyBoy, i'm unwrapping yours right now!! HOW COOL!!! DAMN DAMN DAMN DANNYBOY!!! Thank you thank you thank you!!! Some CHOICE sticks my friend!!


----------



## psygardelic (May 24, 2005)

ok, who sent the stick that is wrapped in paper and have pictures of angels on it? What cigar is this? Its totally awesome looking packaging!!


----------



## psygardelic (May 24, 2005)

when I saw the vacume sealed package I immediately thought of you scott. God bless you my friend.. For the amazing experiences that lie ahead for me thanks to your generocity.. what can I say or do to ever make up for such generocity!?!?!

damn man, ive wanted to try an ERDM Habano for SO LONG and I finally get the chance!!! THANK YOU!!! 

You even threw in a cigar that has had a special place in my heart for a long time. The HDM Excalibur.. I'm not sure which one it is exactly but this cigar means a whole lot to me. I want to buy a box and let it sit untill I have a child old enough to smoke cigars, and I want to sit and have him/her (if that is the childs (Older child, obviously not a kid) have their first taste of tobacco with me, and for it to be the Hoyo De Monterrey Excalibur.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Now I didnt send just outright make you wanna slap your momma sticks, but the only one I remember is the La Gloria Cubana Medaille No'2 Maduro. Thats my package, and even though it won't hold to the FOG's packages still just a little sign of my appreciation. Who knows, I still have ur address and I might have to send a 2nd care package.


----------



## psygardelic (May 24, 2005)

Including the three packages I recieved before this, I am estimating a total of 75 smokes.. no joke.. NO FREAKING JOKE!!!...

This includes 8 (possibly 9, one was unbanned and sent by the individual who sent the 5 ISOMs with the awesome Cohiba Cedar Piece.. I'm going to frame it and put it on my wall!!) This will be my first time trying a few of these cubans and Some of you must have done some serious research looking into what cigars that I like because DAMN!!

DAMN!!! DAMN!!! Pardon my french but .. oh god, i feel a tear coming up again.. you all, are so moving.. so amazing.. my god.. why!? WHY!? I'm a bit histerical right now because i'm just trying to figure out if i'm dreaming or not... How can humans be so generous, so giving, so thoughtfull and selfLESS!? 

Im sorry for rambling but the range of emotion that I am experiencing right now is far beyond what i've felt in a very long time.. its not nessessarily even the cigars, its just the fact that you guys thought about me!!!! its like when my wife bought me cigars for my birthday.. i never expected that and it wasnt even the cigars that meant so much, but the fact that she would actually do something like that..

I mean, dont get me wrong.. the sticks are Georgeous and Icouldn't ask for a more perfect combination of cigars that all compliment each other so well.. each one embodies a bit of the personality within my fellow Gorillas.. and understand that as I take a flame to each and every one of these cigars, I am going to be thinking about you.. and about all that you have done to better the lives of not only me but of other young aspiring smokers, other budding cigar entheusiasts, other Brothers and sisters of the leaf.. 

Kasey also wanted me to type up a bit about how appreciative that she is about this massive bomb of love... She is getting more and more into cigars throughout my time here at club stogie.

heaven on earth..


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey Dan, first of all, you need to answer my question that was in my note...is that your real last name???

Second, I just want to say that this is my first ever bomb...and damn does it feel good. I think that the sending end HAS to be better than the recieving end, reading your reaction has me smiling from ear to ear. I was just glad I could be a part of this bombing run.


----------



## psygardelic (May 24, 2005)

Here is a pic of the aftermath!!! I'm just now starting to sort them out and I dont even know if my humidor can handle all of this.. You guys really just went TOO FAR!!! haha! WOW!


----------



## psygardelic (May 24, 2005)

DannyBoy, for your first bomb you are ONE HELL OF A SOLDIER!!!!

Unfortunately that is not my real last name but that is a very common question. My last name is somewhat similiar to "Havanaman" sounds kinda the same so I simply use it as my online alias.. I however the one known as Dan.. Preferably Dan and Kasey Havanaman. If I were to ever start a cigar shop, no doubt that would be the name and I would have to legally change my last name to that.. it would simply rock..

Are you sure that was your first bomb man?? I'm terrified of you now!!


----------



## psygardelic (May 24, 2005)

Man, there are SO MANY cigars here that I have never tried!!! I would say at least 50% are new cigars to me.. SERIOUSLY!! GOD BLESS EVERYONE!

Diesel, Jericho, La Aroma De Cuba, Cu Avana, Consuegra, La Perla habana, CI Legends, 5 Vegas, And thats just to name a few!!

DANG!! THAT PUROS INDIOS IS FAT!!

And thanks to those who reunited me with my old girl friend, maria Mancini.. Its a great cigar and I havent had one in SOOO LONG, I can't WAIT to try one again. I remember really liking them when I first started seriously smoking cigars and really liking the cheap price too!!!

WHO SENT THE ONE WITH THIS SHARP KNIFE EDGE ON IT? Its SO Bizzare!!! It seriously has a long sharp flat protrusion coming from the side, should be REALLY interesting to smoke!!


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

psygardelic said:


> Here is a pic of the aftermath!!! I'm just now starting to sort them out and I dont even know if my humidor can handle all of this.. You guys really just went TOO FAR!!! haha! WOW!


Damn, you know have more smokes than I do...hahaha. They look great Dan, enjoy  :w


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

psygardelic said:


> ok, who sent the stick that is wrapped in paper and have pictures of angels on it? What cigar is this? Its totally awesome looking packaging!!


It's a La Rosa Especiales. Enjoy.


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

Ba Boom! 


Total Annhilation!


----------



## psygardelic (May 24, 2005)

There is barely enough room in my humidor to store all of these, no kidding.. It barely fits!!


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

psygardelic said:


> DannyBoy, for your first bomb you are ONE HELL OF A SOLDIER!!!!
> 
> Unfortunately that is not my real last name but that is a very common question. My last name is somewhat similiar to "Havanaman" sounds kinda the same so I simply use it as my online alias.. I however the one known as Dan.. Preferably Dan and Kasey Havanaman. If I were to ever start a cigar shop, no doubt that would be the name and I would have to legally change my last name to that.. it would simply rock..
> 
> Are you sure that was your first bomb man?? I'm terrified of you now!!


Damn right...you better be scared, punk :gn

Screw waiting to open a shop...change that name right now :r


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Those Cu Avana are really good smooth sticks. I dont know what kind of smokes you like so my assortment range in size and taste.


----------



## psygardelic (May 24, 2005)

I hope you all dont mind but I think I am going to go ahead and light up one of these stogies. I think I may take a nice late night (yes, its late for me) walk around the track across the street. Hmm, lets pick a good one that will do well outdoors.. I think this Don Elias would be a good one to burn. I've seen a lot of these go around and I find that under the right circumstances, they can be a very decent smoke.. Under the wrong situation, they can be less than desirable.. This is a perfect time to smoke one of these.. Its windy outside, a little bit rainy, and I am in complete glee!!! I'm going to light this up and think of the great brothers and sisters of the leaf that I have here at club stogie.. 

now that I have a job.. i'm hoping to be able to retaliate to the fullest extent.. especially being trained under the pros such as Joe and Scott and the new up and coming DannyBoy!!! SCARY MAN, SCARY MAN!! Just look at his Avatar!! haha I love it.

Gosh gee golly.. like I said, speachless..


----------



## psygardelic (May 24, 2005)

Cameron, Thanks for the contribution! I have been wanting to try that Cu Avana for awhile now but I think I will be better able to appreciate it during a more conscious hour.. I cant wait to try it though. I'm going to challenge myself to review as many of these cigars as possible.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

JEAH, he picked mine first. BOOYAH. uh, let me know how the Don Elias smoke. Bought a box of them and havent even smoked one yet. My old man smoked one and they had a good aroma. I think im out to smoke as well. Need one since I didnt get one last night which is my night to smoke.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

psygardelic said:


> There is barely enough room in my humidor to store all of these, no kidding.. It barely fits!!


So what will you do tomorrow? :r


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

After a long hard look at the humi i chose the victor sinclair series 55 sun grown from justinphilly to smoke tonight. What is everyone else smoking tonight?

Will be my first Sun Grown ever.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Guess this is what's known as a cluster bomb...nice bombing run guys... :z


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Wow, guys this was an awesome hit. This is why I love this board. Dan, Congrats bro. This has been a long time coming for you. You're a great BOTL and here's to many more years for you here. Just a great hit guys. Keep up the good work everyone. This is why this board is so "special"


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Well done, everyone. Well done. 

You have your work cut out for you, Dan. 
First, your gonna have to get a bigger humidor - or - do what I did. Start a coolerdor. Relatively inexpensive and you can go REALLY big.

Cheers.
:w


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

i am so glad to have been a part of such a great bombing, for an even greater gorilla..


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> i am so glad to have been a part of such a great bombing, for an even greater gorilla..


I definitely agree! Enjoy the smokes Dan!


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

You are welcome Dan. I know you and Kasey will enjoy the smokes, and you deserve the bombing run. Happy Halloween!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> So what will you do tomorrow? :r


Yea Dan....whatcha goin to do today? A new contest: Get Dan a Bigger Humidor  :gn Hope you enjoy everything.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

way to go man!
you are a way deserving gorilla.
There is one thing left to do now, smoke em!
great job everyone.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

"_I am speachless.. I am simply speachless._" r )

I guess fingers don't talk.

"_I've done NOTHING to deserve such kindness and such friends.._"

Bill Munny: Deserve's got nothin' to do with it.

"Ok... I want all of you who where involved in this to CONFESS!!!! "

It's right in front of you, if you just take the time to look...it usually is....

Enjoy............(nice hit magillas)


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

Just remember just when you think its over and feel like you can breath the hair on the back of your neck will stand up your leg will tremble and you will start to hear the scream of the air raid siren again better go hide in your basement for a while I have a feeling your not done!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Pitbull said:


> Just remember just when you think its over and feel like you can breath the hair on the back of your neck will stand up your leg will tremble and you will start to hear the scream of the air raid siren again better go hide in your basement for a while I have a feeling your not done!


Where's my popcorn?


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

Dan, you are as worthy of a brother as they come. You deserve it all and most of all have days are getting better and better, I am so happy to see you all good fortunes comming your way, you paid for them, so enjoy the good times


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

Funny you mention popcorn PNOON I was thinking lawnchairs,beer,cigars,some gorillas and we could roast marshmellows on the embers of dan's house after all this is over and the all clear is sounded.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Congrats Dan!! It's really great to see when CS comes together for a purpose.. this particular purpose was to make your day and it looks like we succeeded.


----------



## psygardelic (May 24, 2005)

haha, thanks again you guys, all these kind words impact me as much as the sticks do!!! (well truthfully I prefer the sticks but you know what I mean). .I'm smoking my FIRST EVER El Rey Del Mundo right now . I've wanted to try one of these for a LONG TIME but never had a chance to cause I couldn't find them. Its amazing. I'm writing up a little review for it.. The taste of this cigar, for a NC, is just great.. nice and complex but not too intense!

Ms. FloydP, you sure did succeed.. you guys definately "made my day" but thats understating it.. Those around me where impacted by this event too. It reaches out further than you could imagine but for others to witness the amount of generocity and kindness from a single community, is very moving and inspirational.

Paul I got your package today arrived via UPS... CRAZY CRAZY CRAZINESS MAN!!! WOWZERS!!! I feel like I won the lottery or something! An OpusX? Awesome, can you recall what size that is? A VSG? Awesome!!! I've been needing to retry this cigar for awhile now. I didnt have the best experience with my first and only VSG so maybe this one will change my mind!!!! What is the unbanded cigar and what are the A. Fuentes??

Thanks Paul!!!

Da Klugs, your package came today too!! I LOVE THE CIGAR CUTTER! Very cool how it has that nifty button on there. Pretty sharp too, for a single blader!!! I used it to cut my ERDM. Man, Those are some awesome smokes man. I had trouble reading what one of them was though, the unbanded one (one of the three.. One was a punch SS ones a Hand Rolled 05 and then the third one was a ?? Maybe a Hoyo De Monterrey?) if you could specify , if you recall, which one it is please do. 

Thanks again to everyone.. I'm trying to write a lil' review for the ERDM right now but im having trouble settling down.

I wouldnt mind posting my reviews and microreviews here in this thread rather than filling up the NCreview forum. Maybe i'll post my short but sweet reviews in here and my long ones that I feel more confident about in the actual review forum.

many blessings to all and to all a good smoke.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Just curious is to how that Don Elias smoked man? I have gifted out many, and I need to know if I'm giving dog rockets away or what.


----------



## psygardelic (May 24, 2005)

I have submitted my first retalliation review. Right now its the only way i know how to handle the emotional impact of this "Massive Attack" so like I say in the review, i'm going to try and submit as many reviews as I can for these cigars. Its not a creative poetic master piece but it is raw unedited emotion that I believe properly displays the progression of my emotions as I work my way through the length of this amazing cigar that I had always dreamed of trying.

Do you believe in love after the first puff? An ERDM Love Story.

once again, Many thanks to everyone who has made this dream come true for me. a life has been changed. those around me have been affected by the shrapnels of kindness and brotherhood. hopefully that will carry on to many more too!! Love is the most precious of gifts.


----------



## psygardelic (May 24, 2005)

Ah yes the Don Elias, lets chat about that a little bit. I was actually confusing it with the Don Kiki (i believe thats what it was called) which I had not had good experiences with in the past. Yesterday Kasey and I took a walk around the track across the street in the foggy wet weather. We were walking at a swift pace but far from jogging. I lit up the cigar before the walk and found the taste to be enjoyable. The Elias was enjoyable to smoke outdoors. It produced a lot of smoke so I think that it makes a better outdoor or BBQ cigar. It had a "heavy" (dont like using that term but I think it fits) taste to it, meaning that it was slightly tarry but not displeasurable. To fully enjoy the cigar I had let it smolder out after about 3/4ths the way down, to prevent it from getting charry and tarry. It had some pretty basic earthy flavor to it and tasted like a good cigar to smoke if I was searching for a good budget cigar. I have had one before but I don't recall my thoughts on it as it was some time ago.

With a cigar like this the set and setting can play a big role in the outcome. The set and setting of this cigar (My emotional state and where I was while smoking) was perfect and fit the personality of the cigar well so I was able to enjoy it! 

I was excited to see so many of what would be classified "Everyday smokes" in there because a lot of them I had yet to try. The Jericho, the Deisel, and many more!!! I can't wait to try them all and evaluate them to find which ones are right for me.. especially those Maria mancini's!! 

I have always considered Roly, a Puros Indios second, to be one of my favorite cheap outdoor smokes.. Especially the maduros.. The Elias though, no doubt, would be a good one to keep around for those BBQ Occasions and share them with friends who are interested in just having a good time, smoking a cigar, maybe drinking a few beers and grilling.

Its been about an hour now and I'm just finishing up the ERDM.. Check out the review.. this cigar is awesome! I can't imagine how good the ISOMs are..


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Wow!!! You Guys never sieze to amaze me..That is a awsome thing you guys did..Im floored..Dan..You wont need to purchase for awhile..Dont hurt yourself.Congrats..


----------



## Dracus (Sep 8, 2005)

Getting hit like that is a testament to the kind of Gorilla you are.


----------

